# Surf wade fishing tips



## the12thman34

Hey, I'm new to 2cool and also new to wade fishing!
If any one could give me tips on what lures/bait you use while wading the surf tht would be great! Any other advice would also be greatly appreciated.


----------



## prophead

I've had great luck with croaker but they're kinda expensive. Shrimp are also good. Others with more expertise will have to chime in on lures.


----------



## Part Timer

Summer time i like to use croaker or shrimp under a popping cork. I like to try the first gut first. It holds fish too, you dont always have to go right out to the second gut. A lot of people like to throw top waters right at day break.


----------



## jtbailey

Let me further this topic and ask... will my normal jig headed soft plastic, split tails, corkies, mirrolures work in the fast shifting current of the surf ???

Or do I have to just stay on top or bottom ???


----------



## rubberducky

jtbailey said:


> Let me further this topic and ask... will my normal jig headed soft plastic, split tails, corkies, mirrolures work in the fast shifting current of the surf ???
> 
> Or do I have to just stay on top or bottom ???


 Short answer is yes!

In the surf I like to use something with a lot of color such as electric Chicken or chicken on a chain with a 1/8onc jighead or dubble rig with one 1/8 to 1/4 jighead and a single worm hook. First light pink skitterwalk in the wad gut.

For the most part most of your bay rigs work great in the surf.
Just be ready summer time surf trout are a breed of there own!
James


----------



## SaltwaterPack

Flashy baits will work better when the water is more rough and/or cloudy. I've had better luck with artificial shrimp and crab baits along the bottom in poor conditions. Natural baits can't be beat when the water's nicer, though.


----------



## rubberducky

SaltwaterPack said:


> Flashy baits will work better when the water is more rough and/or cloudy. I've had better luck with artificial shrimp and crab baits along the bottom in poor conditions. Natural baits can't be beat when the water's nicer, though.


 Great info and welcome to 2cool


----------



## the12thman34

Thanks for the info guys! I look forward to try it out!


----------



## zthomas18

Don't get discouraged if you go out right now and don't catch much. The trout generally start running the surf around mothers day.


----------



## the12thman34

zthomas18 said:


> Don't get discouraged if you go out right now and don't catch much. The trout generally start running the surf around mothers day.


Thats defiantly good advice!


----------



## Lone-Star

Johnson gold sprite with a red bucktail is my go to lure for the upper coast surf when I just want to catch some trout. Id put that against anything including croaker and shrimp when it comes to pure numbers.

When Im after big trout I use 51/52 mirrolures as well as top dog/she dog at sunrise/sunset and night

Your corkies will work fine in the surf, particularly regulars with a bent tail worked fast, but the lifespan of a corky in the surf is not every long and I think the hard baits with a louder rattle are superior in a surf situation.


----------



## jtbailey

AWESOME advise here, Thanks guys.... One more question, I have my wading rods spooled up with Braid, I've been told that the surf will severely weaken and destroy braid. Is this true? if so then what # mono is good for the surf ???


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

zthomas18 said:


> Don't get discouraged if you go out right now and don't catch much. The trout generally start running the surf around mothers day.


Yup the sarcasm starts to run around this time too.... my birthday is in may and always was full of weeds.


----------



## rubberducky

jtbailey said:


> AWESOME advise here, Thanks guys.... One more question, I have my wading rods spooled up with Braid, I've been told that the surf will severely weaken and destroy braid. Is this true? if so then what # mono is good for the surf ???


I have never heard that before might be something there. 
Mono I use 12lb with a 20lb leader. 
James


----------



## zthomas18

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Yup the sarcasm starts to run around this time too.... my birthday is in may and always was full of weeds.


Heard that! I hate that stuff.


----------



## Drundel

jtbailey said:


> AWESOME advise here, Thanks guys.... One more question, I have my wading rods spooled up with Braid, I've been told that the surf will severely weaken and destroy braid. Is this true? if so then what # mono is good for the surf ???


No.

Been using the same braid in my surf reel the past 3 years, never had an issue.


----------



## rjc1982

Braid is fine for the style of fishing you're looking to do. Where it becomes an issue is when using braid with baits soaking on the bottom. The braid will wear out when laying on the sand.


jtbailey said:


> AWESOME advise here, Thanks guys.... One more question, I have my wading rods spooled up with Braid, I've been told that the surf will severely weaken and destroy braid. Is this true? if so then what # mono is good for the surf ???


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Yup the sarcasm starts to run around this time too.... my birthday is in may and always was full of weeds.


Ooops!! Meant Sargassum Not Sarcasm. Damned autocorrect. Glad noone took that wrong.


----------



## jesco

Don't wade past the fish, is my advice. Especially near dawn, I have had some of my best luck in the first gut ("wade gut"). I like to wade to the first sandbar, and cast into the first gut (behind me) and the second gut. I've seen plenty of guys at the second bar, when the fish were stacked up in the wade gut. Heck, I caught by PB surf trout from the beach with dry feet!


----------



## dbarham

jesco said:


> Don't wade past the fish, is my advice. Especially near dawn, I have had some of my best luck in the first gut ("wade gut"). I like to wade to the first sandbar, and cast into the first gut (behind me) and the second gut. I've seen plenty of guys at the second bar, when the fish were stacked up in the wade gut. Heck, I caught by PB surf trout from the beach with dry feet!


Very true


----------



## the12thman34

jesco said:


> Don't wade past the fish, is my advice. Especially near dawn, I have had some of my best luck in the first gut ("wade gut"). I like to wade to the first sandbar, and cast into the first gut (behind me) and the second gut. I've seen plenty of guys at the second bar, when the fish were stacked up in the wade gut. Heck, I caught by PB surf trout from the beach with dry feet!


Thanks for the advice! You just perfectly described what I was doing today! Oh well that's one lesson learned


----------



## dolch

My surf box

51 mirrolures
Full sized spooks 
She dogs 
Spook jr's
3/8 oz jig heads with a few tails for when the current is really ripping


Spoons always produced, I still carry them, but rarely throw them. I guess just stubborn. They work.


----------



## Ice Cream Man

Here's how we ( I ) surf fish in NC. Mostly winter months ........ 
Trout fishing always & only use lures: MirrOlures, 51, 52, TT, MR 18 ( heavy ), Paul Browns.

Designated Trout rod is a 9' Steelhead with a 3000 series reel spooled with 10# braid, 20# FC leader, quick release clip. I change out lures a lot when fishing for Trout.
Longer rod get beyond & over the breakers. Whippy tip better perfect for Trout. Stift backbone for fighting Reds. ......... ICM


----------



## Ice Cream Man

Surf Fishing for Reds is all year round in NC.
Summer we use bait, fresh, live or cut. Mullet, Mud Minnows, Tiger Minnows, Menhadden, chunked Blues, Spot heads & Ladyfish. 

Fall & Winter lures, Gulp, Hopkins, Kastmasters, Johnson spoons.
Topwaters, Rapala subwalkers, MirrOlure MR17, lots of different weight jig heads & Spro bucktails.

Surf rods for Reds vary from 7'.6" to 12' ( for Bull Reds, Sharks, Cobia & Tarpon: all from the suds ). Hatteras Stripers.
All reels spooled with braid from 15# to 30#. 
Fishing in a crowd for Bull Reds, Tarpon & Stripers 17# mono.
Hope this helps. ....... ICM


----------



## ol' salt

Been wading the surf for over 60 years, and I'd like to impart a little basic advice. First, ALWAYS wear a PFD. Second, you might prefer a floating mesh basket to a stringer for sharks, third, I only use hardware, so you might prefer baits with fewer treble hooks. I've had fish jump into my face, etc., and I was lucky not to get hooked. Hope this helps..


----------



## SurfRunner

If the moon, tides, and weather align now, you can catch them. My earliest limit of surf trout was to this date, April 17, about 15 years ago on the upper coast. A good solid string of 20 inchers. I had the entire beach to myself. So start looking for that window of opportunity now! What makes it difficult this early is the weather is more unstable. Your window of opportunity usually lasts for about a day before it closes, which is why not many people get into them this early.

Silver and gold Kastmaster type spoons are good especially if it is a little choppy. In calmer conditions, I like hardware...Mirrolures and such. If you have the confidence, you can out catch the live-baiters by using lures. Not always, but you'll be surprized.

Regardless of what others believe, especially this time of year, early morning is not always best.


----------



## Trouthunter

I'll add that when wade fishing the surf, less is best.

The less stuff you carry the less you will lose or will get in your way.

TH


----------



## speckcaster

70 degrees is the magic number & light steady SE wind which pushes that green water to the beach....then it's ON!

search the general fishing forum for countless surf fishing tips from your truly and all the other 2coolers!

PM me if you want more detailed help.....gotta hit the rack! yak fishing in the AM!

tight lines
speckcaster


----------



## shutout

Lone-Star said:


> Johnson gold sprite with a red bucktail is my go to lure for the upper coast surf when I just want to catch some trout. Id put that against anything including croaker and shrimp when it comes to pure numbers.
> 
> When Im after big trout I use 51/52 mirrolures as well as top dog/she dog at sunrise/sunset and night
> 
> Your corkies will work fine in the surf, particularly regulars with a bent tail worked fast, but the lifespan of a corky in the surf is not every long and I think the hard baits with a louder rattle are superior in a surf situation.


X2;good advice; 3/4 oz gold Johnson Sprite and 51MR11 & 51MR28 would be my two favorite Mirrorlures for wading


----------



## SurfRunner

Went yesterday and the surf is still cold for this time of year. No trout but did catch a Spanish mac.


----------

